# Teicherweiterung / Umbau / Neubau ???



## HKL (5. März 2006)

Moin!
So nun soll es doch irgendwie weitergehn. Nachdem mein Teich mit ca. 7500 Ltr. für die WG definitiv zu klein geworden ist muss etwas passieren. Allerdings hat meine Regierungschefin zum Thema neuer Teich doch ein Veto eingelegt. Sie will tatsächlich noch etwas grün (nennt man Rasen, glaub ich) behalten.
Also Umplanung. Vorhanden sind: Biotec 10 (zu klein schon für den jetzigen Teich), Bitron 15, Aquamax 5500.
Idee: Zweites, kleines Becken (ca. 3000 Ltr.) für die Goldies und Shubunkies. Technik behalten für das neue Becken. Mal schaun, könnte etwas überdimensioniert sein.
Das alte Becken umrüsten auf Gravitationsfilter. Schwierig, weil ich keine Möglichkeit zur Evakuierung des Bestandes habe. Asyl will niemand gewähren.
Ich könnte mir eine Art Bodenablauf innerhalb des Teiches vorstellen, der mit einem Rohr zum Teichrand gelegt wird. (habe ich das mal irgendwo gelesen???). Am Rand dann einen Durchbruch schaffen und das Rohr unterhalb der Wasserlinie nach aussen verlegen. Das wäre insofern machbar, als ich dann nur etwas Wasser ablaufen lassen müsste um den Wasserspiegel zu senken, ohne die WG zu evakuieren. Und direkt daran dann einen entsprechenden Mehrkammerfilter mit Vortex etc. und trocken aufgestellter Punpe. Wäre aber wohl ein fertiger Filter, aus Platzgründen.

Das Wetter spielt zwar noch nicht mit, aber eigentlich wollte ich mich mit der Technik beschäftigen bevor es wärmer wird.

Hat jemand Ideen zu dem oben grob umrissenen? Auch gern zur Technik. Ic h denke an Filter, Pumpe, UV.

Danke im voraus.

Cu,
Holger


----------



## Thorsten (5. März 2006)

*AW: Teicherweiterung / Umbau / Neubau ???*

Hi Holger,

ja ja immer diese Frauen.... 

Helfe mir doch bitte mal auf die Sprünge , über was für ein Besatz reden wir?

Koi-wieviele? kannst Du diese nicht in einem gesonderten Becken (Hälterungsbecken) für die Umbauzeit umsetzen?

Das man(n) nachträglich einen Bodenablauf mittels Rohr *im* Teich einbauen kann, hast Du hier gelesen 
nur ist das nicht die beste Lösung und vom optischen Eindruck mal ganz abgesehen.

Aber gebe doch bitte noch ein paar Infos


----------



## HKL (5. März 2006)

*AW: Teicherweiterung / Umbau / Neubau ???*

Hi Thorsten!

Wir reden über 5 kleinere Koi. Sind mir teils durch den Tod eines Nachbarn zwangsweise untergeschoben worden.

Ein vernünftiges Hälterungsbecken ist leider nicht vorhanden. Habe sicherlich die Möglichkeit die Jungs im ehemaligen Planschbecken meines Sohnes mit ca. 5-800 Ltr. einzuquartieren, wurde auch schon bei Neubezug so gemacht. Pumppe und Filter dort reinzuhängen ginge wohl auch. Ich scheue mich allerdings vor der Baustelle (Tunnel etc. graben) um einen Bodenablauf nachträglich anzubringen. Definitiv will ich aber eigentlich von der gepumpten Fiulteranlage weg, weil mir da der Modder immer schon in der Pumpe hängen bleibt. Und ein Seitenablauf bringt mir eigentlich nichts. Da muss ich auch tief runter um einen entsprechenden Effekt zu erzielen. Und damit kommt wieder das vorgenannte Problem.

Daher wirklich die Idee ein 100er Rohr im Teich zu verlegen und einen Wanddurchlass ca. 30-40 cm unter der Oberfläche zu installieren. Könnte man sicherlich schon optisch vertuschen.

Cu,
Holger


----------



## Thorsten (6. März 2006)

*AW: Teicherweiterung / Umbau / Neubau ???*

Hi Holger,

nun ja die 5 Burschen unterzubringen, ist wohl in der Tat nicht das Problem.

_Zitat:
Ich scheue mich allerdings vor der Baustelle (Tunnel etc. graben) um einen Bodenablauf nachträglich anzubringen...
_
Wenn Du deine Filteranlage auf Schwerkraft umstellen willst, bleibt dir leider nichts anderes übrig als einen "Tunnel" zu graben,
so oder so musst Du diesen ausheben!! Du kommst sonst nicht zum Filter.
Mein Vorschlag, grabe einen "Tunnel" 40cm tief (Zuleitung zum Filter) dann ein Loch, gerade groß genug das Du darin arbeiten kannst 
(Rohr verlegen bzw. Bodenablauf anschliessen) klappe die Folie in diesen Bereich zurück und installiere einen Bodenablauf. 

*Das ist keine genaue Zeichnung, nur das es etwas besser verständlich ist!Sorry*
 

Das ist mit Sicherheit die bessere Lösung! natürlich geht es auch, dass ganze im Teich nachträglich zu installieren
nur wird das "System" nie so arbeiten, wie ein vernünftiger Bodenablauf inkl.einer 110er Verrohrung.

Mach dir die Arbeit, es wird sich lohnen


----------



## HKL (7. März 2006)

*AW: Teicherweiterung / Umbau / Neubau ???*

Moin!
Ich stimme Dir ja grundsätzlich zu. Aber vor irgendwo 15 Jahren habe ich hier mein Haus gebaut. Und ich habe noch sehr genau den Rettungsversuch im Gedächtnis als wir eine Abwasserleitung unter dem Treibhaus meines Nachbarn durchgelegt hatten. Neeeeeee - nich wieder! War froh den Kollegen damals da lebend rausbekommen zuhaben. Also Tunnelbau is in meinem Alter nicht mehr so das Wahre. Sand pur. So schnell kannst Du gar nicht gucken wie das einbricht. Ausserdem bin ich eigentlich irgendwie froh, dass sich die Folie im Teich vernünftig gelegt hat. Möchte irgendwie nicht, dass mir das alles nachgibt (Sand - siehe oben).
Irgendwie denke ich da wohl noch mal drüber nach. Dabei will ich von der Pumpversion weg. Aber . . . . . 
Mal schaun.
Cu,
Holger


----------



## Thorsten (8. März 2006)

*AW: Teicherweiterung / Umbau / Neubau ???*

Moin Holger,

es war ja nur *mein* Vorschlag. 
Dann baue die Verrohrung im Teich, berichte uns aber bitte davon


----------



## Annett (8. März 2006)

*AW: Teicherweiterung / Umbau / Neubau ???*

Moin Holger,

ich denke Du kannst die Verrohrung im Teich schon ganz gut tarnen... z.B. mit Kunstrasen oder dieser Ufermatte von Naturagart. einfach drumrum befestigen. Algen und Co. erledigen den Rest.
Evtl. noch ein paar dekorative Steine hier und dort, damit alles an seinem Platz bleibt..

Hast Du eigentlich Substrat im Teich/Teichgrund?


----------



## HKL (8. März 2006)

*AW: Teicherweiterung / Umbau / Neubau ???*

Moin!

@ Thorsten

Ist ja auch nur der Grund warum ich mich an die Untertunnelung nicht rantraue. Sicher wäre es schöne und besser und .. 
Aber ich habe einfach muffensausen wenn ich an das Risiko denke da in xxcm Tiefe unterirdisch zu buddeln. Und weg von der Pumpe im Teich will ich definitiv. Da bleibt mir zuviel Modder bereits in der Pumpe hängen. Deshalb will ich ja einen anderen Filter und weg von diesem Biotec-Zeugs. Da soll schon was anständiges ran.
Mal schaun wie ich das nun umsetze. Kommt ja noch der Filter dazu. Wie gesagt eher ein fertiger.


@ Annett

Nein kein Substrat. Ich denke schlimmer als eine Pumpe mit Schlauch dran kann es ohnehin nicht werden mit der Optik.

@ all

Hat jemand eine Idee in Sachen Filter? Ich dachte so entweder an einen 3-4 Kammer-Reihenfilter mit Vortex oder an einen Mehrkammerfilter mit Centervortex. Und klar, Geld darf er nicht kosten. Am besten bekomme ich noch was dazu. Grins. Nei Scherz beiseite, kostet Geld ist klar. Gut und günstig solls halt sein.

Cu,
Holger


----------



## Annett (13. März 2006)

*AW: Filter: Suche günstige Quelle Raum Hamburg*

Moin Holger,

für meinen Geschmack ist der integrierte Vortex zu klein.
1m sollte nach meinem Wissen der Mindestdurchmesser betragen damit das Teil richtig funktionieren kann. Sonst wird die Durchflußmenge einfach zu hoch...
Roland hat meines Wissens nach einen fertigen Mehrkammerfilter am Teich und ist mit dem erzielten Ergebnis zufrieden.

Evtl. sagt er ja was dazu, oder Du fragst ihn einfach mal.

Könntest Du mal noch die maximalen Abmaße schreiben, die Dein Filter haben darf?!


----------



## HKL (13. März 2006)

*AW: Filter: Suche günstige Quelle Raum Hamburg*

Moin Annett,
es gibt so eigentlich keine unbedingte maximale Größe des Filters. Ich möchte nur irgendwo im Rahmen bleiben. Deshalb auch ein fertiger und kein Selbstbau - da fehlt mir auch der Nerv, gebe ich zu. Ob ein Vortex unbedingt dabei sein muss?? Lässt sich sicherlich ausdiskutieren. War nur so eine Idee - frei nach dem Motto "Wenn schon - denn schon". Wie gesagt, grundsätzlich gehts erstmal um das Weg vom gepumpten Filter bztw. dem Oase-Kram.
Cu,
Holger


----------



## Roland (14. März 2006)

*AW: Filter: Suche günstige Quelle Raum Hamburg*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Holger,
> 
> für meinen Geschmack ist der integrierte Vortex zu klein.
> 1m sollte nach meinem Wissen der Mindestdurchmesser betragen damit das Teil richtig funktionieren kann. Sonst wird die Durchflußmenge einfach zu hoch...
> ...


Hallo allerseits,

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr einen neuen 4 Kammerfilter gekauft:

Pristinia-Teichfilter mit Microsieb - 4-Kammer - Pumpe 
Ausstattung: 
Kammer-1
Kammer-2
Kammer-3
Kammer-4


Vortex mit Vortex - Sieb
Biobällchen
blaue japanische Filtermatte
Flocor + Schaumgummimatten



Technische Daten: 
Länge in mm: 1.600 
Breite in mm: 630 
Höhe in mm: 730

Max. Filterleistung: Für Koi – Teiche bis 20.000 Liter - normale Teiche bis 40.000 Liter

Zulauf von Pumpe über Stufentülle bis Ø 40 mm, Zulauf zum Teich Ø 100 mm

Lieferumfang: Filter wie beschrieben, komplett gefüllt, mit Uplow-System, 4 Schlammablass-Schieber 50mm und Lattenrostabdeckung.

Upflow ist ein Wasser-Leitsystem, dass das Wasser im Filter von einer Kammer zur anderen immer von oben nach unten in die Schlammkammer führt. Hiernach durchströmt das Wasser immer von unten nach oben die Filtermedien.

Damit wurde mein Biotec 10 zum Filter für meinen Skimmer degradiert, da kein höherer Durchfluss möglich war(habe eine 15000l Pumpe im Teich), machte diese ständige Putzerei mürbe.

Auch habe ich meinen UVC-Klärer gestoppt. Es dauerte immerhin 3 Wochen, bis der neue Filter seine Arbeit getan hatte und das Wasser klar war. Anfangs habe ich den Siebfilter jede Woche einmal mit Wasser gesäubert(5 min.), nachher nur noch alle 3 Wochen. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem neuen Filter,  obschon seit Dezember gestoppt, das Wasser noch immer klar ist. Die Investition hat sich m.e. gelohnt.


----------



## Thorsten (14. März 2006)

*AW: Filter: Suche günstige Quelle Raum Hamburg*

Hallo Roland,

ich habe mal zwei Fragen...

Was für ein Durchmesser hat der Vortex?
Was kostet so ungefähr, ein/dein Filter mit dieser Bestückung?


----------



## Roland (14. März 2006)

*AW: Filter: Suche günstige Quelle Raum Hamburg*



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Roland,
> 
> ich habe mal zwei Fragen...
> 
> ...


Hallo Thorsten,

Durchmesser = 60 cm
Höhe = 70 cm

Preis = 1000 € inklusiv Fracht  Unna --> Luxemburg


----------



## Thorsten (15. März 2006)

*AW: Filter: Suche günstige Quelle Raum Hamburg*

Hallo Roland,

danke für die schnelle Auskunft!


----------



## HKL (16. März 2006)

*AW: Filter: Suche günstige Quelle Raum Hamburg*

Moin!

So nach einigen Tagen intensiven Workaholic auch mal wieder hier.

@ Roland

Hört sich interessant an. Wäre aber etwas überdimensioniert für meinen Teich.
Gibts das Teil auch kleiner? Klingt nach Boelsdrof (Unna?) als Lieferant?
Welchen Typ hast Du da gekauft? Ich könnte mir natürlich schon vorstellen
sowas dann auch als gepumpte Version laufen zu lassen. Würde mir eine Menge Umbauarbeiten am Teich ersparen. 

Eine weitere Diskussion hierüber würde ich gern in meinen bereits aktivierten Thread verlegen?!
Fachsimpeln dort https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2063 ?

Habe dazu dann die eine oder andere Idee / Frage?

Cu,
Holger


----------



## Thorsten (16. März 2006)

*AW: Teicherweiterung / Umbau / Neubau ???*

so, ich habe die Antworten mal vom _Flohmarktthread_ ( Suche günstige...) geteilt.

Denke so behalten wir besser den Überblick


----------



## Roland (16. März 2006)

*AW: Filter: Suche günstige Quelle Raum Hamburg*



			
				HKL schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> So nach einigen Tagen intensiven Workaholic auch mal wieder hier.
> 
> ...





Hallo Holger,

Ist von Bölsdorf!!

Pristinia-Teichfilter mit Microsieb - 4-Kammer - Pumpe 
Ausstattung: 
Kammer-1
Kammer-2
Kammer-3
Kammer-4


Vortex mit Vortex - Sieb
Biobällchen
blaue japanische Filtermatte
Flocor + Schaumgummimatten



Technische Daten: 
Länge in mm: 1.600 
Breite in mm: 630 
Höhe in mm: 730


----------



## HKL (16. März 2006)

*AW: Teicherweiterung / Umbau / Neubau ???*

Moin!

So die Meldung von heute nachmittag war zwischendurch aus dem Büro. 

Jetzt von zu Haus.

Hallo Roland,
danke für die Rückmeldung. Werde mir mal bei Bölsdorf auf der Web-Seite was anschauen. Und dann kommen meine Fragen....
Wird aber eher Wochenende werden.

Bis denne.

Cu,
Holger


PS: Danke an Thorsten für die prompte Umlegung....


----------



## HKL (26. März 2006)

*AW: Teicherweiterung / Umbau / Neubau ???*

Moin!

So nach einigen Tagen nun doch.

Also da gibt es ja schon einiges. Irgendwie habe ich aber das Gefühl, das ich meinen vorhandenen Teich zu doll umbauen müsste. Und da ich vor 2 1/2  Jahren bei einer Teichumbau-Aktion einen netten kleinen Bandscheibenvorfall hatte, möchteb ich im Moment davon Abstand nehmen grössere Schaufelarbeietn vorzunehmen. Der Respekt vor dem Schmerz ist doch gewaltig. Vor allem, da ich gerade einen verrenckten Halswirbel habe kommt die Erinnerung schmerzhaft hoch.

Also Umdenken ist angesagt.

Vorhandener Teich muss noch eine Saison in dieser Form halten. Vielleicht komme ich ja im Laufe des Sommers (????) doch noch auf den Trichter.

Aber: Bei der Filterung soll es schon eine Änderung / Verbesserung geben.

Wenn ich evtl. einen anderen Filter (okay okay der Oase geht weg) beschaffe, möchte ich natürlich Geld sparen, damit ich bis zum Umbau nächstes Jahr nicht soviel Verlust mache. Dann gibt es wohl den grossen Umbau bzw. Neubau.
Vorhanden sind Oase Biotec 10, Bitron 15, Aquamax 5500.
Ich habe mir einige Filter angesehen und bin mir da nicht so sicher. 

Einerseits möchte ich schon von der gepumpten version weg. Aber der technische Aufwand mir Verlegung innerhlab des teiches ist doch recht hoch. Also bleibt wohl nur der Pumpvariante.

Idee z.B.

oder

Wobei mir die zweite Variante besser gefällt. Schon wegen Erweiterbarkeit. Auf einen Vortex könnte ich notfalls erstmal verzichten und ein Umbau des Filters auf Schwerkraft scheint mir später möglich.

Die Filter gibt es im Shop bei Bölsdorf. Da gibt er z.B. für die 2. Variante eine Aquamax 8000er Pumpe beim Komplettset an. Die UV-Lampe sollte eigentlich mit 15 Watt reichen, oder?

Cu,
Holger


----------



## Frank (26. März 2006)

*AW: Teicherweiterung / Umbau / Neubau ???*

Hallo Holger,

da du ja keinen Bodenablauf einbauen kannst oder möchtest, würde ich auch eher bei der gepumpten Version bleiben. 
Ich denke ein Seitenablass würde nicht viel bringen, da sich ja der "Dreck" am Boden sammelt und durch den Seitenabgang gar nicht wegtransportiert würde. 
Da ist eine Pumpe dann doch schon besser. 

Aber wenn du nächstes Jahr sowieso erweitern willst, warum wartest du dann nicht auch noch mit dem Filter? 
Oder weißt du schon so genau, wie groß deine Erweiterung wird? 
Auch musst du bedenken, das du deinen Garten zweimal in kurzer Zeit mit größeren Bauarbeiten "belastest". 

Ach ja, von Eigenbau hältst du immer noch nichts? 
Wenn du erstmal auf den Vortex verzichten willst oder kannst, erläutere doch bitte mal, wie du den Grobschmutz filtern möchtest. 
Nur mit Filterbürsten wirst du diese wohl sehr oft säubern müssen. 
Wenn du dir also eine von diesen "Kisten" zulegen möchtest, würde ich dir in jedem Fall dazu raten, eine 500 Liter Regentonne zu einem Vortex (evtl. sogar mit Siebfilter) umzubauen. 

Aber wollen mal sehen, was andere dazu meinen ...


----------



## HKL (26. März 2006)

*AW: Teicherweiterung / Umbau / Neubau ???*

Hallo Frank!

Von möchten kann in Sachen Bodenablauf nicht die Rede sein. Ist einfach technisch nicht lösbar, da ich den Teich nicht komplett entleeren kann und will.
Bei der gepumpten Variante habe ich dann allerdings immer noch das Problem, dass die Pumpe permanent vermoddert. Und genau da möchte ich eigentlich vermeiden.
Mit dem Warten bis nächstes Jahr ist es so eine Sache. Der Filter hat schon im letzten Jahr mehr als am Rande der Kapazität gewerkelt. Und noch so ein Jahr? Nee da habe ich nicht wirklich "Bock" drauf.
Eine genaue Vorstellung der Erweiterung hätte ich schon. Aber meine Frau hat da was dagegen. Was mach ich nächstes Jahr? Zweiter Teich? Vergrössern? Manta (tieferlegen) ? Also doch lieber jetzt etwas für die Fisch tun.
Aber ein doppelter Umbau im Gareten wäre es ja nicht wirklich. Nur der Filter käme neu. Und die paar Pflanzen neben dem Teich wachsen auch wieder an.
Ich möchtre auch nicht wirklcih einen Seitenablauf. Eigentlich tendiere ich immer noch zu einem Bodenablauf (zumindest ähnlich) mit Verrohrung innerhalb des Teiches. Und mir sind da eben auch noich ein paar Ideen über das wie gekommen. Stellt sich nur die Frage wie effektiv dann die Absaugung des Modders erfolgt, wenn nicht im Boden eingelassen. Kann aber m.E. nicht schlechter als mit einer Pumpe sein.
Tja und zum Thema Selbstbau? Handwerklich nähere ich da wohl meine Grenzen. Wäre aber sicherlich lösbar, ganz so ungeschickt wie sich der Satz gerade anhört bin ich nicht wirklich. Allerdings auch ein Fan von Kaufen anschliessen freuen! Auch eine Zeitfrage: Da ich Jobbedingt mehr arbeite als gesund ist fehlt mir einfach die Zeit. Bringt halt auch seine Nachteile mit sich.
Das mit dem Grobschmutz ist ja das Thema. Bei einer Pumpe im Teich kann ich die permanent von Modder befreien. Und der durchgezogene Modder hängt im Filter (Sch.... Biotec - sorry!)
Vortex? Gerne. Aber fertig bitte.
Zu den Kiste: Tja, selber bauen ist einfach nicht drin. Schaffe ich ich momentan nicht. Und ich möchte etwas haben bevor es wärmer wird. Und nein nicht wieder den Bíotec anschmeissen. Nicht wirklich.
Wenn ich das mit dem ABlauf im Teich regelen kann so wie es mir gerade vorschwebt (wenn zu Ende gedacht kommt dier der Erguss rein), wird es wohl doch ein Schwerkraftfilter. Muss nur das Thema Eingang zum Rohr im Teich vernünftig lösen.

Cu,
Holger


----------



## Annett (26. März 2006)

*AW: Teicherweiterung / Umbau / Neubau ???*

Hallo Holger,

wahrscheinlich im Moment viiiel zu groß, aber ich weiß ja nicht, was Du nächstes Jahr vor hast 

[DLMURL="http://www.teichforum.info/viewtopic.php?t=3863/?q="]Filter [/DLMURL]
Vortex oder ähnliches fehlen aber anscheinend...


----------



## HKL (26. März 2006)

*AW: Teicherweiterung / Umbau / Neubau ???*

Hallo Annett!

Danke. ABer sooo großßßßß wirds dann doch nicht.
Obwohl (wenn meine Frau nicht hinschaut..) aber neee.

Danke trotzdem.

Cu,
Holger


----------

